# erreur d'installation xcode :"logiciel ne peut localiser..."



## ap3 (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis sous mac 10.6.2 et j'essaye désespérement d'installer xcode. Je n'ai pas xcode sur mon disque d'installation, je l'ai donc télécharger sur le site d'apple avec la bonne version (du moins je crois, la version 3.2.3 avec ios sdk 4 final). Seulement, j'ai un message d'erreur lors de l'installation : "une erreur est survenue lors de l'installation de xcode
Le logiciel ne peut localiser les données...".

J'ai re-téléchargé plusieurs fois le dmg d'Xcode. Que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## yannoright (14 Août 2012)

Salut, j ai le probleme que toi, c est inssuportable je perds toute mes journées à essayer de trouver une solution, j ai toujours rien trouver, j essaied insataller la version 3.2.6 à partir de la 3.2.1, sous OSX 10.6.6, et j ai le meme message d erreur que toi "une erreur d installation est survenue ... " aurais tu trouver une solution  ? il y a pas grand monde pour l instant mais j espere que quelqu un pourra m aider ... merci d avance guys !


----------



## ap3 (18 Août 2012)

Salut j'ai trouvé la solution :
- soit tu met a jour ton système pour installer une version plus récente d'xcode
-soit tu change temporairement la date de ton système. Car les paquets Apple regarde la date du système pour voir si le certificat est expiré.

En espérant avoir aider


----------



## drjeanjean (20 Décembre 2012)

ap3 a dit:


> Salut j'ai trouvé la solution :
> - soit tu met a jour ton système pour installer une version plus récente d'xcode
> -soit tu change temporairement la date de ton système. Car les paquets Apple regarde la date du système pour voir si le certificat est expiré.
> 
> En espérant avoir aider



je me suis inscrit juste pour te remercier, je me suis remis en 2011 et bim ça s'installe, c'est n'importe quoi mais merci de l'astuce je devenais dingue!!!!!!!


----------

